# Car import / matriculation



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

We need to import / matriculate our car. We are based on the Costa Brava. Can anybody recommend a company or person who can do this service for a reasonable fee ?

Cheers

Danny


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Danny&Claire said:


> Hi,
> 
> We need to import / matriculate our car. We are based on the Costa Brava. Can anybody recommend a company or person who can do this service for a reasonable fee ?
> 
> ...


Any Gestor will be able to do this for you. Make sure you ask for an estimate (for tax, costs etc.) first.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. 

I didn't realise a Gestor could do it although I would have preferred a specialist as it won't be straightforward.

Thanks for the advice snikpoh. I'll call a few local Gestors now.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny&Claire said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I didn't realise a Gestor could do it although I would have preferred a specialist as it won't be straightforward.
> 
> ...


gestores _are_ the specialists


some do specialise more in cars or other areas so just ask

maybe a local posting here will come along & recommend someone


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our Gestor did the whole thing for 499 euros but we had been quoted up to €2000 for the same work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

thrax said:


> Our Gestor did the whole thing for 499 euros but we had been quoted up to €2000 for the same work.



Hi Thrax,

Thanks for the info. Seems you guys in the south of Spain have more options because there are more expats that means the prices for services seem more competitive.

That's a cracking price you paid. Hope I get a quote near that.

Cheers


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Danny&Claire said:


> Hi Thrax,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Seems you guys in the south of Spain have more options because there are more expats that means the prices for services seem more competitive.
> 
> ...



I don't think it has anything to do with how many expats there are.

We live in a large, inland town with VERY few expats now. I recently paid 40 euros for the services of a gestor.

Note that most of the charges are for standard things like transfer tax (based on car), tax to government, cost of new head lights, reversing light, fog light etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

I just wanted to complete this post with my experience of importing my car.

I have posted this in another thread but wanted to also complete this thread as it may be easier o find for people who search for "car matriculation".
Hi Guys,

A quick update. I found a guy who specialises in car importation. He's English and speaks Spanish and Catalan. He's been doing it for a long long time. The guy is a freakin gentleman. 

He is very good at what he does and has a set fee. He is very approachable and I really can't say enough good things about him. Honest, genuine and it's the best money I've spent since I got here.

He handled EVERYTHING and even helped me get my NIE (at no extra cost and actually went out of his way) but I wouldn't expect he'll do this for everybody.

I don't think I should put up his mobile but his email is carimportinspain.com and feel free to say Danny (irish danny) recommended him. I'd like him to know how grateful I am for his help and professionalism. 

So for an ABSOLUTE pain free car importing experience email him at carimportinspain.com and expect a prompt reply. He's a guy who know's what customer service means and that's a very rare commodity in this Country.

Danny


----------

